
Obsessive Compulsive Disorder and the Origins of Religion - Udik
https://medium.com/@sumdepony/obsessive-compulsive-disorder-and-the-origins-of-religion-9a5b2bdf0436
======
jelliclesfarm
OCD is likely genetically coded. Religion likely evolved differently. Although
some electrical activity, some forms of epilepsy can give one ‘religious
rapture’.

I can’t subscribe to this article’s premise.

